# Breeders in central PA



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

trying to find GSD breeders in central PA


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What line? Working? Show?

Wolfstraum in Pittsburgh area is a working line breeder.


----------



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't show or work dogs, just interested in good heath breeding and family dog - but would love to have work/show standard - thank you for your reply


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw your picture and date for the dog in your avatar..so sorry for your loss..


----------



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

thank you, we miss him, it's strange walking in the house with out his bark when he hears the door knob turn - then that look..like Oh it's you..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you thought about a rescue? Lots of GSD's in rescue in the Philly area and more in Rochester, NY area as well as Virginia GSD rescue.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

RipChopper said:


> I don't show or work dogs, just interested in good heath breeding and family dog - but would love to have work/show standard - thank you for your reply


 And a breeder that shows/works/trails their dogs would be breeding to that standard. That is why we ask what you want in a dog. Not all puppies born in a litter are always cut out for work/show. So you would get a nice healthy quality pup from a breeder that is breeding as close to the standard as they possibly can. But may not have that drive/bite that is required for a working/showing home.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a showline (ie - red/tan and black saddle color) breeder I have met a few times in State College PA - Eichenhalle (eichenhalle.com) - not sure if they have pups right now....

Lee


----------



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a dog that wants to do all the things my Chopper liked - catch frisbee's, hang out in the back yard - follow me around while I gardened and loved protecting his home; I know I can't replace him - but so far I only come across Amish farms with 20-40 pups in a barn and I owe it to my boy to buy from a breeder who is concerned about healthy breeding


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Have you thought about a rescue? Lots of GSD's in rescue in the Philly area and more in Rochester, NY area as well as Virginia GSD rescue.


There are a TON of GSD's that need rescue from shelters, and if you are willing to wait you can even get them fairly young. 

Otherwise, if you do want to wait to get a puppy, it's best to do TONS of research on the breed and what to look for in a responsible breeder. There are just too many temperment and health issues in the breed (and lying or just uninformed breeders) to take the chance on an animal you are committed to for the next 12+ years.

Have you had a chance to really read this (click ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums (I know you aren't first time owner but tons of info there) and more particularly -----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Most of the best breeders are pretty picky who they sell their pups to and if they think you haven't done your homework and really know the good AND the bad about the breed put you at the bottom of their puppy list. Or will just recommend another breeder and pass you on. You pay more for these pups but you get so much more support for the life of your dog, plus the real warranty and health backgrounds.


----------



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

thank you, I'm looking into those breeders right now - I'm new to forums, never posted in one until now - always had lots to do


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RipChopper said:


> I'm looking for a dog that wants to do all the things my Chopper liked - catch frisbee's, hang out in the back yard - follow me around while I gardened and loved protecting his home; I know I can't replace him - but so far I only come across Amish farms with 20-40 pups in a barn and I owe it to my boy to buy from a breeder who is concerned about healthy breeding


ACK!!! Don't even think of buying from them! PUPPY MILLS! You may get a cute puppy but look how their parent live (and die very young)


----------



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

I was an uneducated dog buyer the first time, I had no idea mills existed - when I went to pick up Chopper I just thought it was a farm and nice family - but after $1500 in vet bills to save his life after we took him home and losing him after just 9 years to inherited illness I'm doing my research this time - I owe him that- he had alot of problems (social) and health - but he was loyal and very smart


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RipChopper said:


> I was an uneducated dog buyer the first time, I had no idea mills existed - when I went to pick up Chopper I just thought it was a farm and nice family - but after $1500 in vet bills to save his life after we took him home and losing him after just 9 years to inherited illness I'm doing my research this time - I owe him that- he had alot of problems (social) and health - but he was loyal and very smart


Think you first need to really read and recognize what a 'responsible' breeder is ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Then you'll be amazed how much better a judge you are when not only looking at websites, but talking to a breeder about their dogs. When we know better, we do better, and I know my $$$ is only ever going to someone who's doing the best for the breed and their dogs. Worth the extra time to save up what may be a bit more on the front end for a puppy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I HIGHLY recommend Molly Graf of Eichenluft! I have my E puppy after a very long wait, and absolutely adore him!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

So I guess this 'business man' was never shut down?!?



MaggieRoseLee said:


> ACK!!! Don't even think of buying from them! PUPPY MILLS! You may get a cute puppy but look how their parent live (and die very young)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhjqBsOCiPs
> 
> Amish Puppy Mill Cruelty and Trophy Hunting (Selling of buck semen as well) - YouTube


----------



## RipChopper (Aug 6, 2012)

thank you everyone for the help, I found my dog - a bit of a drive , but worth it...The day I got him - I also got Chopper's ashes


----------

